# 3-5 hours interrupted sleep?



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

I want to start temping starting the in the next couple of days. I'm at work so not at home with TCOYF to reference and my Googling is telling me that I need 5 hours of uninterrupted sleep to temp but can get by with a minimum of 3 hours. Seriously? I almost never get 3 hours of interrupted sleep. I am in bed by about midnight, up at 7:30am and with DD waking up to nurse once or twice and me waking up to flip around and get comfortable or waking up to pee occasionally, there is no way I get 3 hours of constant sleep.

Is this right?


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

im wondering this too. i would like to start charting but i get such irregular sleep, and almost never a few hours in a row.


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Ya, there's got to be other mamas on her that don't get uninterrupted sleep but still chart?


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

i have RLS so I cannot stay asleep for 3-5 hours at any given time.

my temps are still pretty reliable... as long as i always temp at 7am and try my hardest not to get out of bed between 4am and 7am (I can roll around in bed, unable to sleep, thats fine. Getting out of bed is the problem.)


----------



## dmpmercury (Mar 31, 2008)

I don't get 3 hours of uniterupted sleep every time I chart and I still have a very clear ovulation pattern.


----------



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

my sleep is all over the place, and i've just started charting and it seems to work fine for me


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Okay, how's this for a ridiculous question (and how can you tell I haven't read that far in TCOYF....), WHERE do I temp? Is it oral? or vaginal? It just seems oral would be affected if you were sick, overheated, etc. and I'm a little worried about having a vaginal thermometer around with a 3 year old that stuck her hand in my cup of pee for a HPT the other day.....


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

i temp vaginally... insert it and then close my legs around it. if you do not already have one... many bbts actually come with a clear case you and put it back into... otherwise i keep disinfectant wipes next to my bed to wipe it off after each use... just in case my kids come across it and to keep any problems from popping up (vaginal infections suck i want to avoid them!)


----------



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

vaginal is more accurate, but i'm a big freakin' baby about putting things in my vagina (i know, i know







), so i do it orally.


----------



## pinkgeek (Dec 8, 2009)

I am unexpectedly back to CD1 today (looks like my cycle is getting back to "normal" after so many years on the pill!) and am planning on trying to re-start charting tomorrow. I have two questions/concerns, well one of each:

Q: I tend to get really warm when I sleep, but I am always cold when I get in bed so I still use blankets - as long as I am consistent, my temping should be ok, right?

C: I get up really early during the week (alarm goes off at 4:25am) but try to get a little extra sleep on the weekends (I know it messes up sleep schedules doing that, but I can't imagine getting up at 4:30 on the weekend!) I'm guessing I should still temp at the same time and then just go back to sleep? If I turn off the alarm, should I just temp when I wake up and note that on the chart?

Thanks!


----------



## MaryLang (Jun 18, 2004)

I think a lot of people get caught up on the 3-5 hours of consistent sleep thing.

As long as your not up jogging around, you should be fine.
A trip up to take a quick pee. Feeding a baby. Should not affect your temp much at all. As long as your not temping in the midst of this ( I like to make sure I've been lying down at least 1+ before taking it, at least), you should be fine.

If it really worked this way *3-5 hours of not a single interuption sleep*, then NFP would not work AT ALL pp. Because of course, your pp, you have a kid and your going to be up at some point at night, most likely a lot at night.
NFP should work fine PP.
BUT if your really concerned that your not getting accurate temps, rather than symto-thermal charting, try the Creighton Model. It's mucus only and works great.

I've used Sympto-thermal for about 8 years, and Creighton model for the past year. They both work great. Each have their pros and cons.


----------



## muttmom92 (Mar 20, 2005)

I've just started charting again (2 cycles now) after a long break. My sleep is very disturbed b/c of DS and I was worried it would effect my chart. But so far so good. I've had very clear thermal shifts that coincided with EWCM and OV cramps.


----------



## Mother Cake (Jan 2, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pinkgeek* 
C: I get up really early during the week (alarm goes off at 4:25am) but try to get a little extra sleep on the weekends (I know it messes up sleep schedules doing that, but I can't imagine getting up at 4:30 on the weekend!) I'm guessing I should still temp at the same time and then just go back to sleep? If I turn off the alarm, should I just temp when I wake up and note that on the chart?

I'd be interested in the answer to this as well.

I have a similar issue--I get up at around 5:30 am during the week, but as late as 7:30 on a weekend. I've been using mucus only charting b/c of this and also forgetting at least once every cycle to take my temp first thing a.m.

I really don't want to get myself up, even to temp that early on a weekend, since DH & I are both light sleepers, and I'm not sure we could get back to sleep after me temping--especially if I have to be awake enough to write it down . . .

But I would like to try temping again, so I'm interested in how crucial it is that you take it at the same time each day.


----------



## MaryLang (Jun 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mother Cake* 
I'd be interested in the answer to this as well.

I have a similar issue--I get up at around 5:30 am during the week, but as late as 7:30 on a weekend. I've been using mucus only charting b/c of this and also forgetting at least once every cycle to take my temp first thing a.m.

I really don't want to get myself up, even to temp that early on a weekend, since DH & I are both light sleepers, and I'm not sure we could get back to sleep after me temping--especially if I have to be awake enough to write it down . . .

But I would like to try temping again, so I'm interested in how crucial it is that you take it at the same time each day.

I think this one is something that is different for everybody.
For me I was ok within 45 mins or so either way. Early or later.
Any longer than that I would have to adjust. I think it was 0.1 degree for every half hour up if it were later, down if it were earlier.
All I can say is you need to find out for yourself, just remember you can adjust for this, you don't need to stop using NFP.
And stick with it, after a few months it will become super easy to figure your body out







.
Mucus only is also a good way to go, pro and cons about both. The key is stick with it whichever way you go. It is really awesome learning to read how your natural body works.


----------



## lakeruby (Jun 23, 2009)

Mother Cake said:


> I really don't want to get myself up, even to temp that early on a weekend, since DH & I are both light sleepers, and I'm not sure we could get back to sleep after me temping--especially if I have to be awake enough to write it down . . .
> QUOTE]
> 
> Just wanted to add that I never write mine down in the morning when I take it-- my thermometer (and most digital, as well as regular thermometers) will hold the temp for you until the next time you turn it on, or until you take another reading. I write everything down on my chart at night.
> ...


----------



## rcr (Jul 29, 2008)

I have a lot more luck when I temp after sleeping for a few hours than when I temp at the same time every day when I have been up a lot. DS wakes up a lot from around 4-6 am (like every half hour). When I temp when I get out of bed at 6:30 my temps are all over the place. I have started temping at the first time when he gets me up, anywhere between 3:30 and 5 am, and this gives me much more consistent temps, even though FF does not like it and gives me big open circles all over the place.


----------

